# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  Киев - метро

## Regiss

В за последние 2мес. у нас в метро это 3-й случай, о котором мне известно (т.е. когда днем в час пик метро стояло). Участники - приезджие "заробитчане" во всех случаях. Машинисты научились резко тормозить на станции, так спасают. Обещали повесить камеры на платформах.

Вот из газеты "Главред":

Мирошников придумал свой путь решения проблемы с самоубийцами в метро
01.02.08 // 16:15 

Директор КП «Киевский метрополитен» Петр Мирошников, комментируя ситуацию в связи со вчерашней попыткой самоубийства на станции метро «Почтовая площадь», сказал о том, что самоубийство является одной из самых сложных проблем столичного метрополитена, передает корреспондент «Главреда» .

«Это невозможно предотвратить, особенно если человек прыгает на полотно в начале перрона. Если в конце – машинист может и сможет затормозить. Тормозной пусть около 100 метров. Это случайность, что мы смогли спасти вчера этого мужчину. Это был просто счастливый случай. Даже если камеры установлены – уследить за всем невозможно», - сказал Мирошников.


Также он сказал о том, что способы решения такой проблемы видит по-своему.


«Мы пытаемся сделать метро добрее, что ли… Анализируем все, вплоть до букв на дверях и всевозможные надписи, шрифт, цвет. Это играет свою роль», - считает Мирошников.


Как сообщал «Главред» ранее, вчера на станции метро «Почтовая площадь» около 14:00 мужчина кинулся под прибывающий поезд метро. Машинист поезда применил экстренное торможение и смог предотвратить наезд на него.



www.glavred.info
© 2002-2005. Все права защищены. 

Р.S. Как давать ссылку в тексте на другой ресурс? Подскажите, я не умею. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

Мне почему-то кажется, что метро для СУ используют те, кто хочет "эффектно" уйти из жизни. Мол, раз все помирать, так с большим количеством зрителей и остановкой дижения транспорта, в данном случае вагонов, на н-ное время. Это мешает всем, кто в этот день собирается проехаться в метрополитене. %)

----------


## Regiss

С этим полностью согласен, да еще они не задумываются, что машинист-то в "палачи" не нанимался им (хотя там хорошие зарплаты и нелегко устроится). Я бы долго потом грузился после такого. Да еще и убирать все с рельсов кто-то ведь должен.

Но - третий случай с нового года. Тенденция, однако...

----------


## MATARIEL

> Но - третий случай с нового года. Тенденция, однако...


 Возможно она будет возрастать((( Глупо конечно, но есть личности с такими наклоностями... Хорошо у нас в городе метро нету)))

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

> Возможно она будет возрастать


  почему же? может это как мода - пройдет через время.
Вот в МОскве е тоже кажется не так давно два случая чуть ли не подряд самоубийств в метро произошли.
П.С.: не, плохо, что у вас в городе метро нет ).

----------


## Olmeka

ппц, бедный тот машинист, который не успеет затормозить......Он то в чем виноват??...что кто то жить не хочет...МНе кажется это большшая  травма психическая..Думаю я бы не пережила такого, даже будь у меня все впоряде в жизни...


И все таки метро это круто)) ТОлько вот в час пик я его недолюбливаю))

----------


## Regiss

> «Мы пытаемся сделать метро добрее, что ли… Анализируем все, вплоть до букв на дверях и всевозможные надписи, шрифт, цвет. Это играет свою роль», - считает Мирошников.


 Вы не поняли - дело то все в дизайне, надписях... :wink:

----------

